# New to the Pensacola area seeking advice



## Will Stotien

Hey guys I just moved here to Pensacola and am anxious to try out the fishing here. I am a huge fly fisherman, it pretty much consumes my life haha. I am from the North West and have only done the salt water thing a handful of times. I have been trying to seek out any information I can from local shops but there seems to be an absence of knowledge on the topic of fly fishing, and no real fly shops in the area. I am staying in the Snug harbor condos right on the water in "The Big Lagoon" and am wondering if there might be some descent fishing right out my back door? It seems like I would have to kayak over to the other side of the lagoon to access descent water, but Im not sure. Ive also heard there might be some grass flats over near Perdido key in the state park?? The last tackle shop I went to basically told me to put the fly rod in the closet and pick up some tackle if I wanted to catch any fish. Im hoping this isnt the case and would appreciate any information that you guys are willing to share.


----------



## jack2

ask chris at sam's bait and tackle on canal road in orange beach, ala.

jack


----------



## O-SEA-D

I used to live in snug harbor and kayak straight across to the grass flats and do really well on the redfish using top water. However I don’t see why you wouldn’t catch anything around that dock on a calm morning or evening messing around with the fly rod.


----------



## jack2

yep, grass flats with a chartreuse and white clouser with black eyes.
killer fly.

jack


----------



## jack2

ur gonna need a 8 or9 wt rod for those bull reds.:thumbup:

jack


----------



## Will Stotien

Thanks for the help, I seriously appreciate it! I actually just buckled down the other day and bought a Thomas and Thomas 8 wt for that exact reason.


----------



## Blueheron

*Welcome*

Welcome to Pensacola! You are invited to check out our Pensacola fly fishing club - Fly Fishers of NW Florida. Our website has our newsletters - FFNWF.org.
Our next fly tying evening will be January 10 and the Saturday casting clinic will be January 19. Our certified casting instructor - Jonas Magnusson - posts regularly on the Forum. 
Good luck with your new rod!


----------



## dbaltz

Check out the view from the observation tower at Big Lagoon State Park. You can see fishes roaming around.


----------



## skram

Plenty of great Fly Fishing opportunities in the area. You are in a great spot with those grass flats all around you. Chris V at Sam's in Orange Beach can fill you in more details and they sell flies and gear as well. Welcome to the area!


----------



## Chris V

It was nice meeting you today Will. Thank you for stopping by and thanks everybody for the recommendations


----------



## Will Stotien

Chris V said:


> It was nice meeting you today Will. Thank you for stopping by and thanks everybody for the recommendations


Great meeting you as well, really appreciate the all the knowledge. And thank you to everyone else who was willing to share and point me in the right direction.


----------



## Sage Man

Will...we haven't met but just wanted to say welcome to the area and I'm glad you met Chris V.

He is a great source of information and....don't tell him I said this...one of the nicest guys you'll meet anywhere.

Good luck learning these waters down here. In spite of what you might've heard elsewhere you are in a great area for the fly.


----------



## SupremeHair

Welcome to the area Will! Glad you met Chris V as I'm sure he had some great info for you. There is a dedicated group of Saltwater Fly guys that meet every month at BassPro in Spanish Fort, AL third Thursday at 6:30pm 
https://www.facebook.com/EasternShoreFlyFishers/

Floating line works fine on the grass flats but I would consider intermediate sink when it warms up and you venture into the surf as it cuts thru the waves for a better feel of the strike. Good luck! Hope to meet and fish with you sometime.


----------

